# Toshiba Power Problems



## merlinuk (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi all, First post

I have an issue with my laptop, basically when i connect the laptop power cable it doesn't seem to provide any power to the laptop. I have tried an alternate cable and it doesn't seem to me that the jack on the laptop is loose as i can move it around when the power is working without any problems. 

When it doesn't work I often take the fuse out of the plug turn it around and then it works.

I cannot understand why this works and yes I have changed the fuse and tried a different power lead.

Does anyone know what is causing this?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the TSF. It could be the power brick itself is going bad, does it get warm, (warm is usually normal, hot is not goood)has it been droped. It could also be the charging circuits on the mobo are going bad, the batteries are not seated or the contacts need cleaning.


----------



## merlinuk (Dec 11, 2007)

I have changed the power brick and the contacts on the battery seem fine,

The charging circuits sounds like it could be the problem. Can these be replaced or does it need a replacement main board (or new laptop basically). 

As I said in the previous post the power jack plug doesn't seem to be loose and if I wiggle it there seems to be no affect on it charging or not. 

I am still baffled by the fact that if I remove the fuse from the plug and then put it back it normally resolves the issue. 

I am not particularly handy with electronics and I don't understand why this works.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

If its the charging circuits then a mobo replacement is in order, though I can't understand why fliping the fuse around works....bad plug or wall socket maybe, how does the laptop work with the battery removed and plugged in?


----------



## merlinuk (Dec 11, 2007)

Its just the same, with teh battery removed. 

I was hoping that it wouldn't need a mobo replacement as I understand that it isn't very cost effective. 

Its baffling, i will just have to continue messing about witn the fuse until i can afford a new one.


----------



## Rkirt (Dec 17, 2007)

I am having the same issue with my Toshiba. The screen would start dimming as in a power saving mode. Then the computer shut down without warning. After a few minutes it did reboot but had a no battery power warning as well. It shut itself down in a minute or two and now will not reboot. I took the battery out, no go no power, nothing. The voltage at the plug end is 15.24 or so. The brick says 15V output so that is okay. 

The battery was very warm (hot) when the unit shut down and the transformer brick was cold. I suspect no power was going into the computer for a while - while the battery was draining- therefore the transformer wasn't doing any work. 

The computer is 3 or 4 years old. Battery and hard drive have been replaced and up to this problem has been fairly trouble free. 

Thanks for any advice you have,
Rkirt






[Hi all, First post

I have an issue with my laptop, basically when i connect the laptop power cable it doesn't seem to provide any power to the laptop. I have tried an alternate cable and it doesn't seem to me that the jack on the laptop is loose as i can move it around when the power is working without any problems. 

When it doesn't work I often take the fuse out of the plug turn it around and then it works.

I cannot understand why this works and yes I have changed the fuse and tried a different power lead.

Does anyone know what is causing this?[/QUOTE]


----------



## William438 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello. The same thing happened to my Toshiba laptop. Sounds like the DC power jack and the motherboard's connection is going bad. The DC power jack's solder need to be redone and you might want to replace the DC power jack itself. (like $10 w/ shipping) RKirt if yours shuts down randomly (like even when you know you have a fully charged battery) it is also overheating and the fans need to be blown out completely. You will have to take the laptop completely apart to fix both these problems. I fixed mine myself using some helpful websites. It wasn't TOO bad... I believe these are both very common problems with Toshiba laptops. Let me know if you want links to the sites I used... Hope this helps.


----------



## Rkirt (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for your information. Turns out the AC power supply was going bad. The first time I measured the voltage it read over 15V. I never did check on amps. A week later it was 11V so I got a new one and all is well. I did use a web site and took my Toshiba apart, (twice, bad cable routing the first time) and cleaned it pretty well. My DC plug isn't soldered to the motherboard. It is wired. Unlike the design that is giving the problems. Anyway I'm back in business. Laptops aren't a mystery to me now. 


RKirt if yours shuts down randomly (like even when you know you have a fully charged battery) it is also overheating and the fans need to be blown out completely. You will have to take the laptop completely apart to fix both these problems. I fixed mine myself using some helpful websites. It wasn't TOO bad... I believe these are both very common problems with Toshiba laptops. Let me know if you want links to the sites I used... Hope this helps.[/QUOTE]


----------



## paddy1005 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi WIlliam/Rkirt,

I am having similar problem with my M45 toshiba. As soon as i move my laptop ,it just hangs. If laptop remains stand still ,it works for days. I was wondering if someone can help me in identifying usefull sites,which will help me in fixing power jack as it is loose and i know that is the problem.

Paddy


----------



## Rkirt (Dec 17, 2007)

paddy1005 said:


> Hi WIlliam/Rkirt,
> 
> I am having similar problem with my M45 toshiba. As soon as i move my laptop ,it just hangs. If laptop remains stand still ,it works for days. I was wondering if someone can help me in identifying usefull sites,which will help me in fixing power jack as it is loose and i know that is the problem.
> 
> Paddy


Paddy, This is the site where I found help. It looks like it may have instructions for your model. Hope it helps. 

http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/ToshibaM45/Satellite_M45_disassembly_1.htm

Rkirt


----------



## iustto110110 (May 26, 2009)

merlinuk said:


> Hi all, First post
> 
> I have an issue with my laptop, basically when i connect the laptop power cable it doesn't seem to provide any power to the laptop. I have tried an alternate cable and it doesn't seem to me that the jack on the laptop is loose as i can move it around when the power is working without any problems.
> 
> ...



I have a toshiba and then i experinsed power problems and then i fixed it with putting it in and then putting force on it and then it charged when off when on it would not charge but then the charger broke it smelled like it was burning and the plug light was flickerding from being used to much i thaught it was a lost cause until i read about this guy who raped his chrger in tin foil and then put it in the freaser and in 2 days took it out and then pluged it in and it charged when on and off but it still had to have force when it heated up then broke again bought a new charger and it works like new so this follows these models that are most toshibas hope it healps


----------

